# 30 sec equal 3 sec ???



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Would someone else please check out their "30" sec slip ? I am getting 3 seconds consistently. When I hit the button 6 times, it's 18 seconds. I've tried it both live and on several different channels. although it shouldn't matter. Well, I guess the R15 is consistent about something.:nono:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just checked 30 second slip on two R15-500's, one with 10E8 and one with 10F1. It worked properly on both machines.

Carl


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm 10E8; I'll try a reboot.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

It works fine on both my R-15's. One does seem faster than the other though.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I rebooted; I'm up to 9 seconds per hit.


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have the R15-100 with 0x1022 software and I am getting the 30 second version.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> Would someone else please check out their "30" sec slip ? I am getting 3 seconds consistently. When I hit the button 6 times, it's 18 seconds. I've tried it both live and on several different channels. although it shouldn't matter. Well, I guess the R15 is consistent about something.:nono:


This might be stupid BUT, you know its 30 sec of content that gets 'slipped' in 4-5 secs right?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought DirecTV had said that the 30 second slip was suppose to take 2 seconds, i know that is one of the complaints that i have. It always seems to take 3-5 seconds which in turn takes up to 30 seconds to slip over 6 commercials.


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

I totally agree. R15 slip is not nearly as functional as a true 30 sec skip. They could sure speed it up to say, 1.5sec and I don't think there would a complaint. The current advertised "2.5" sec slip is actually 3.5 sec. Timed it many many times to verify. It is one of the the MOST important aspect of dvr technology and DirecTV has missed the boat!


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

LockMD said:


> This might be stupid BUT, you know its 30 sec of content that gets 'slipped' in 4-5 secs right?


What! How does this work?

I don't understand.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This has been noted in the TiVo Community forum, especially with high def content. It seems that some stations are doing something that causes the 30s skip to be somewhat lower. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286668


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

LockMD said:


> This might be stupid BUT, you know its 30 sec of content that gets 'slipped' in 4-5 secs right?


In order to zip through 30secs in 3 secs, it would have to FF at 10xx. It isn't.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

The 30 second slip works fine here. It takes about 3 seconds to go through 30 seconds of content, so yeah, roughly 10x speed. If a press only takes you 3-4 seconds ahead, something's wrong.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

YES! I hit mine 8 times.. .and it zooms through 4 minutes of commercials in approximatley 20-25 seconds TOTAL. 

That's the way it SHOULD work... although I hate it.. 

(I miss terribly DISH's instant skip. I could get through 4 minutes in no more than 2 seconds.)


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I am on version 10F1.
I got the same problem but it doesn't seems to happen all the time but most.
Sometimes it looks as thought the skip back button only takes you back a single frame literally.



psweig said:


> Would someone else please check out their "30" sec slip ? I am getting 3 seconds consistently. When I hit the button 6 times, it's 18 seconds. I've tried it both live and on several different channels. although it shouldn't matter. Well, I guess the R15 is consistent about something.:nono:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> (I miss terribly DISH's instant skip. I could get through 4 minutes in no more than 2 seconds.)


Yeah, that was nice. I also liked their 10 sec jump back much better.


----------

